# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  not been around

## andy

Sorry not been around for a bit ....as working away.
anyway iam looking at restarting up a marine tank so will need some help when i get going with it.

Andy

----------


## Timo

Nice one Andy. Good time to start up again  :Big Grin:

----------


## lost

Welcome andy what size tank are you thinking of having

----------


## andy

I was thinking of a Aqua One AquaMarine 900 Aquarium 176L tank
 as iv been told that they are ok for marine fish and can look after them self to a point.

But if there is anythink better for the money then please let me know

----------

